# لغز حسابي ..؟؟؟



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لغز حسابي
ثلاثه اشتركو ب 10 جنيه لشراء جهاز ب 30 جنيها من عامل في محل صاحبه لم يكن موجودا
وعند حضوره قال له العامل بامر البيعه فاعترض صاحب المحل لان سعر الجهاز هو فقط 25 جنيها وامره بارجاع خمسة جنيهات للثلاثه الذين اشتروا
فطمع العامل بالنقود واحتفظ لنفسه ب 2 جنيه وارجع لكل شخص جنيه واحد ليصبح مادفعه كل شخص 10 -1 =9 جنيه
والمجموع 9*3=27 جنيه
وهناك 2 جنيه عند العامل فاصبح المجموع 29 جنيه


السؤال 
هناك نقص 1 جنيه فاين ذهب...؟؟؟؟

ورونا الشطاره 


......


​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حسبتها بطريقة طلعت صح بس مش متاكده
دلوقتى سعر الجهاز ده 25
لو قسمنا 25/3 هيبقى كل واحد دفع 8.333333333333333
وهنزود الجنية لكل واحد هيبقى 9.333333333333333
هنضرب الرقم الكبير ده *3 = 28
هنجمع عليه ال2 جنية اللى سرقهم العامل الطماع ده
هتبقى 30
بس مش متاكده
ومعلش الارقام كبيرة بس هيا دهى الارقام اللى طلعتلى فى الاله


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> انا حسبتها بطريقة طلعت صح بس مش متاكده
> دلوقتى سعر الجهاز ده 25
> لو قسمنا 25/3 هيبقى كل واحد دفع 8.333333333333333



كل واحد دفع 10 ورجعلو 1 يعني كل واحد دافع 9 بدون كسور او اضافات


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

امممممممممممم
طاب هفكر تانى


----------



## اليعازر (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نحسبها بطريقة تانية:

25 ثمن الجهاز+ 1+1+1 جنيه مع كل واحد + 2 جنيه في جيب العامل=

30 جنيه....صح :a82:

.


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> نحسبها بطريقة تانية:
> 
> 25 ثمن الجهاز+ 1+1+1 جنيه مع كل واحد + 2 جنيه في جيب العامل=
> 
> ...




معاك حبيبي 
بس فسري اللي مكتوب باللغز 
واعطيني جواب السؤال 
فين راح الجنيه المفقود في الحساب...؟؟؟


...........
​


----------



## اليعازر (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هو خطأ في الحساب..

لا يمكن أن نحتسب 2 جنيه يلي خدها العامل فهي من أصل المبلغ:

المفروض نقول 27+3 لأننا بنحسب كل اللي اتدفع يعني 25 تمن الجهاز و 2 سرقها العامل و 3 كل واحد جنيه.. وغير هيك هرطقة حسابية :beee:

هنتظر لمّا شوف الحل...

.


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نفس اللغز ... بشكل ثاني
اثنين اشتركو ب15 جنيه لشراء جهاز ب 30 جنيها من عامل في محل صاحبه لم يكن موجودا
وعند حضوره قال له العامل بامر البيعه فاعترض صاحب المحل لان سعر الجهاز هو فقط 25 جنيها وامره بارجاع خمسة جنيهات  للذين اشتروا
فطمع العامل بالنقود واحتفظ لنفسه ب 3 جنيه وارجع لكل شخص جنيه واحد ليصبح مادفعه كل شخص 15 -1 =14 جنيه
والمجموع 14*2=28 جنيه
وهناك 3 جنيه عند العامل فاصبح المجموع 31 جنيه


السؤال 
هناك زياده 1 جنيه فمن اين جاء...؟؟؟؟


كل شويه يلعب بينا الجنيه الملعب ...؟؟؟​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> هو خطأ في الحساب..
> 
> لا يمكن أن نحتسب 2 جنيه يلي خدها العامل فهي من أصل المبلغ:
> 
> ...



المطلوب هو التفسير وانا معك تماما
وجواب السؤال مبهما اين ذهب الجنيه 
وفي الثانيه من اين اتى الجنيه
هذا هو السؤال


----------



## AdmanTios (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أعتقد بأنه من الخطأ حساب " جمع " الأثنين
جنية بإضافتهم للمبلغ الإجمالي " 29 " لأنهم
جزء من الــ " 27 " أساساً .

و عليه من المفترض أن تكون الحسبة بطريقة أخري
الــ " 25 " المدفوعة من قبل الثلاثة + الــ " 2 " جنية
التي أخذها العامل لنفسة + الــ " 3 " حنية التي
أخذوها الثلاثة بأمر صاحب المحل ليكون هكذا

25 + 2 + 3 = 30 ................... أنتظر ردك أستاذي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نفس اللغز ... بشكل ثاني
> اثنين اشتركو ب15 جنيه لشراء جهاز ب 30 جنيها من عامل في محل صاحبه لم يكن موجودا
> وعند حضوره قال له العامل بامر البيعه فاعترض صاحب المحل لان سعر الجهاز هو فقط 25 جنيها وامره بارجاع خمسة جنيهات  للذين اشتروا
> فطمع العامل بالنقود واحتفظ لنفسه ب 3 جنيه وارجع لكل شخص جنيه واحد ليصبح مادفعه كل شخص 15 -1 =14 جنيه
> ...



*لا يجب أضافة الثلاث جنيهات التى أخذها العامل .... لأنها داخل الـ 14 جنيه .... بل يجب اضافة الجنيهان اللذان عادا للمشتريان*


----------



## arfaan (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كل منهم دفع 27 جنيه، 25 منهم مع صاحب المحل و2 مع العامل....كان عليك الطرح وليس الجمع


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أعتقد بأنه من الخطأ حساب " جمع " الأثنين
> جنية بإضافتهم للمبلغ الإجمالي " 29 " لأنهم
> جزء من الــ " 27 " أساساً .
> 
> ...



شكرا لمشاركتك اخي الحبيب
كلامك صحيح مئه بالمئه وكذلك اخي اليعازر 
لكن الموضوع هو لغز ..؟؟؟
واللغز يقول ان ما دفعه الشركاء 
يقل واحدا او يزيد واحدا في الحاله الثانيه
فما التفسير لذلك ....؟؟؟؟
وطبعا الجواب من علم الرياضيات نفسه​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يجب أضافة الثلاث جنيهات التى أخذها العامل .... لأنها داخل الـ 14 جنيه .... بل يجب اضافة الجنيهان اللذان عادا للمشتريان*



استاذي الغالي 
كل واحد من الاثنين كان دافع 15
واصبح 14 لما رجعلو جنيه 
ومجموعهم 28
والعامل بجيبه 3
يعني المجموع 31
الموضوع هو لغز رياضيات ما دفعه الشركاء 
ولا استطيع الايضاح اكثر

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> كل منهم دفع 27 جنيه، 25 منهم مع صاحب المحل و2 مع العامل....كان عليك الطرح وليس الجمع



ماشي كلام صحيح 
المطلوب هو التفسير للحالتين وهو واحد
اين الجنيه الزايد والناقص 
الجواب ...  من الرياضيات نفسها كتحليل واضح​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكر الجميع لمشاركاتهم الجميله التي اعطت الحل وهو واضح
لكن اللغز يطلب التفسير للحاله
والحل  هو في المبلغ الكلي 
ففي البدايه كان 30 جنيها ما دفعه الشركاء
لكن عندما ارجع جزء من المبلغ 
وهنا
يجب اعادة الحساب وهذا يعني 
في الحاله الاولى ثلاث شركاء 
دفعو 27 فقط عند رجوع 3 من اصل المبلغ 30 اي ننسى الرقم 30 لانهم فعليا دفعو 27 وتقسيمها 25 لصاحب المحل و2 سرقهم العامل
والحاله الثانيه نفس المبدا 
ننسى ال30 لان المدفوع هو 28 فقط 
25 مع صاحب المحل و3 مع العامل
فالحل ببساطه هي اصل المبلغ المطروح الذي تغير
الى رقم اخر 
واللغز كان يدور على الرقم 30

 وهو غير موجود فعليا في الحساب لذلك على هذا الاساس لايمكن اعتباره موجود لمقارنته بالنتيجه للمبلغ الاصلي
وعليه لايوجد اي نقصان او زياده



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> استاذي الغالي
> كل واحد من الاثنين كان دافع 15
> واصبح 14 لما رجعلو جنيه
> ومجموعهم 28
> ...



*28 دول = ما دفعوه للتاجر + الـ 3 اللى اخدهم العامل ..... ليه نضيفهم تانى ....؟؟؟*


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *28 دول = ما دفعوه للتاجر + الـ 3 اللى اخدهم العامل ..... ليه نضيفهم تانى ....؟؟؟*



تمام استاذي
28 منهم 25 للتاجر و3 للعامل 
وهوالمقصود باللغز
اي الرقم 30 ليس له وجود


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لغز حسابي
> ثلاثه اشتركو ب 10 جنيه لشراء جهاز ب 30 جنيها من عامل في محل صاحبه لم يكن موجودا
> وعند حضوره قال له العامل بامر البيعه فاعترض صاحب المحل لان سعر الجهاز هو فقط 25 جنيها وامره بارجاع خمسة جنيهات للثلاثه الذين اشتروا
> فطمع العامل بالنقود واحتفظ لنفسه ب 2 جنيه وارجع لكل شخص جنيه واحد ليصبح مادفعه كل شخص 10 -1 =9 جنيه
> ...



سواني انت ليه بتعمل - المفروض +

و لو + يبقي الحساب مظبوت 28

11 + 11 + 11 = 28




هشام المهندس قال:


> نفس اللغز ... بشكل ثاني
> اثنين اشتركو ب15 جنيه لشراء جهاز ب 30 جنيها من عامل في محل صاحبه لم يكن موجودا
> وعند حضوره قال له العامل بامر البيعه فاعترض صاحب المحل لان سعر الجهاز هو فقط 25 جنيها وامره بارجاع خمسة جنيهات  للذين اشتروا
> فطمع العامل بالنقود واحتفظ لنفسه ب 3 جنيه وارجع لكل شخص جنيه واحد ليصبح مادفعه كل شخص 15 -1 =14 جنيه
> ...



و هنا برضو

المفروض يبقي + مش -


صح


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> سواني انت ليه بتعمل - المفروض +
> 
> و لو + يبقي الحساب مظبوت 28
> 
> ...





صح ازاي يا كيمو

11 + 11 + 11 = 28


مش فاهم...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا انا ^_^


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)

* هما دفعوا 30  رجعلهم 3 يبقوا دافعين 27  كل واحد دافع 9 جنيه 
دخل للمحل 25 والحرامى اخد 2 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انت تعرف يا استاذ هشام !!!


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انت تعرف يا استاذ هشام !!!




ههههه 

الله اعلم

راجع المشاركه 16​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> * هما دفعوا 30  رجعلهم 3 يبقوا دافعين 27  كل واحد دافع 9 جنيه
> دخل للمحل 25 والحرامى اخد 2
> *​



تمام حبيبي
بس فين اللغز اللي مكتوب
راجع المشاركه 16​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لو كانو هيدفعو ال 25 في الاول كل واحد كان هيدفع 8.شوية فكة

فالحساب هيبقي 25

لكن لو 30

يبقي ...


مش هنام النهاردة غير لما اجيبها


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

واللغز كان يدور على الرقم 30

وهو غير موجود فعليا في الحساب لذلك على هذا الاساس لايمكن اعتباره موجود لمقارنته بالنتيجه للمبلغ الاصلي
وعليه لايوجد اي نقصان او زياده​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده

ده انت جاوبته اهوه منغير ملاحظ


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ليه جاوبته في 16

كنت خلتنا ندور حولين نفسنا شوية الاول


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طب ليه جاوبته في 16
> 
> كنت خلتنا ندور حولين نفسنا شوية الاول



يا حبيبي كان هناك صراع داخل نفسي 
صعب ... صعب ان اتحمله
وانا اقدر اخليكو تلفو
تقبل تحيتي ومؤدتي ​


----------

